# Rod suggestion for Ontario Walleye/Pike trip



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Heading up north this spring and might add one more rod to the mix. We will be up there as the season opens so hoping to target walleye shallow. I'm good on my jerk bait rod (7'mf St. Croix Premiere) but feel less confident making my 6'9"mlxf St. Croix Mojo dropshot fit in as my jig (1/8-1/4oz) pitching rod. Thinking I might need a little more beef so was looking at the St. Croix Eyecon in a 6'3" MXF. Any advice appreciated in advance!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO the 6'9"mlxf would stay home. The MXF will be a good all purpose selection. I would elect to also have a medium heavy with moderate action.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks shortdrift. Yes also planning on taking along a couple medium heavy rods.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you wanna drop the money on an eyecon i would recommend the fenwick elite tech walleye rods. I had an eyecon the first 4 inchest snapped off the first time on the water and theirs plenty of other reports of the same happening. Also look at denali rods they are excellent. If your looking for a pike rod pm me for my number i have a few casting rods for sale


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Perhaps I will steer away from the eyecon. I have a couple pike casting rods I will be taking with me.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with the Fenwick's. I have 2 of them in 7' and regularly use them at my cabin in Ontario for jigging and occasionally throwing a husky jerk. I've caught plenty of pike in the 40+ inch range, accidentally with absolutely no problems.

If ya want I can get you the model #'s


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess what I'm trying to get at is if you think a quality ML is up for the task of pitching light jigs for Ontario walleye with the occasional northern crashing the party or if I would be better suited with a M?


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I say bump it up to a medium.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Medium.... Never know when a big pike will grab your little jig.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dont be scared about them pike. Use to use nothing but UL and 4lb test in canada jigging and caught many big pike that way. Biggest 39.5" and mid teens in weight. Just hang on and chase it with the boat he will get tired!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

13 Fishing Omen Green Spinning Rod 7'2" Medium would be a nice fit. 
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/13_Fishing_Omen_Green_Spinning_Rods/descpage-FOBG.html 

I use it for heavy tubes, large jerks and topwaters @ LSC and have caught many pike/musky and large smallies on it. 

Pair it up with a 4000 series reel and 30lb braid and you will be boss!





Bleeding Minnow said:


> Heading up north this spring and might add one more rod to the mix. We will be up there as the season opens so hoping to target walleye shallow. I'm good on my jerk bait rod (7'mf St. Croix Premiere) but feel less confident making my 6'9"mlxf St. Croix Mojo dropshot fit in as my jig (1/8-1/4oz) pitching rod. Thinking I might need a little more beef so was looking at the St. Croix Eyecon in a 6'3" MXF. Any advice appreciated in advance!


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been using a 6'3 MXF eyecon for the past 5 years and absolutely love it. Its the perfect walleye rod IMO. Its extremely sensitive and has plenty backbone to land big fish. I even landed a 42" pike on a fly-in last year on it.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

The MLXF will be just fine. The factory version uses a little larger guides than I would choose on the top half of the rod making the tip feel a little whippy. Other than that, you've got the power you need in the butt of the rod. My biggest pike to date is 39.25" and I haven found any pike up to that size that couldn't be tamed relatively easily with a ML or M power rod.

The biggest reason for using stout rods when targeting pike is the lure size. As you go from large bass lures into muskie lure sizes, you need the rod to cast the heavy lures.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

for you fenwick guys, im getting real close to pulling the trigger on an elite tech walleye spinning rod. the 6'6" MF version I am thinking will be a good choice for casting jigs in Ontario and I would think would be a great swimbait rod throughout the year. really I would think a great rod for multiple applications. agree? thx!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

You won't be disappointed! I use mine for multiple applications. Jigging, perch fishing, and throwing stick baits.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Minnow i use my elite techs for everything from crappies to walleyes bass pike etc... very vell built rod have caught 50 pound grass carp on them as well without issue


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks again guys. Made my purchase a little while ago online. FYI nice marmot fleece mail in rebate going on now too.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What did u end up buying


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> What did u end up buying


Elite Tech Walleye 6'6" MF spinning. Thinking about pairing with a pflueger supreme.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ive got one of them in my hand right now


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Elite Tech Walleye 6'6" MF spinning. Thinking about pairing with a pflueger supreme.


My set up exactly....


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My preference is two St. Croix Premiers at 7' MF. I troll spoons, cranks, cast mepps, spinnrbait, and bombers but don't care to jig. Then I bring two backups in case my son slams them in the door (again). 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

was very happy with the performance of the MF 6'6" fenwick elite tech walleye rod paired with a pflueger supreme xt for jigging. I am glad I didn't jig with a medium light. I needed the power of the medium for the pig eyes we got into.


----------

